# Cars with factory oil pressure gauges



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)

What has oil pressure gauges stock? I wanna snag an OEM set of gauges if maybe an audi has them or something. or a saab. what about a voltmeter. or a vacuum gauge.
Thanks


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Cars with factory oil pressure gauges (BonusParts)*

MK1 GTIs had them if i remember right, in that little 3 gauge pod.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Cars with factory oil pressure gauges (Kameirocco)*

Most, if not all Cabriolets had them.
I liked them so much in mine that I put the same set up in my MK2 Jetta.
VDO is OE.
I highly recommend them.
Mav.


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Maverick* »_Most, if not all Cabriolets had them.
I liked them so much in mine that I put the same set up in my MK2 Jetta.
VDO is OE.
I highly recommend them.
Mav.










Thank you, did they have orange or white needles. im very particular and would prefer white needles to match my cluster


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BonusParts)*

they have white needles. i have a bunch of them if your interested.


----------

